# XRAY or MUGEN



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm doing a little research on Truggies and wondering what information I can gather from my fellow 2coolers. Anyone running either XRAY or MUGEN truggies? I run Losi and O'donnell and like both, but wonder if I'm missing out not running others. I see them running at other events but haven't gotten any practical feedback yet. Pros/Cons to either? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Both are top quality rides, probably 2 of the top manufactures of rc cars. Both are small companies that have done big things. 

My choice would be Mugen since I ran those for a long time. The new MBX6T is supposed to handle awesome. Mark has been running his for some time.

Xray is good to and very popular here, at least the buggy is. You really can not go wrong with either choice.


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

I got to drive the MBX6T the other weekend and it is one awesome truggy.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I can tell you as I have driven both. For me the Mugen has helped me step up my driving in Truggy. That is a quote from TMiz. I never felt comfortable with the Xray. Like Jim said the Xrays quality is second to none, but it did not work for me. I heard an O'Donnell driver tell a friend of mine from another state that driving the Mugen was like cheating. The ruffer the track the better the Mugen is over the competition. I always feel like I can save it. 
Plus look at prices and parts availability.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Great info guys. Anybody else got an opinion?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

the Xray XT8 is based on a nearly 7 year old car design (the XB8). Although top quailty, the Mugen is definitely a much newer design and trying that truck would you would be trying the most up-to-date truggy available on the market. Manufactures have learned a lot in the past 2-3 years about truggy, and Mugen has definitely learned the most IMO. 

RC8T is a cool truck too that drives nearly as good as the Mugen, but wears out quicker and the handling suffers more quickly as the parts wear out.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Mike, your signature has a little too much truth to it.


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, Mark has def got faster with the Mugen Truggy... he is making me look for a different truck at the moment. lmao.

I would say go Mugen for sure, they look awesome on the track!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Do Xray and Kyosho have new trucks coming out any time soon?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I've only ever driven an RC8T, but it was off the hook. I drove it and didn't break it, so it has to be tough too. lol Also Mark's Mugen got beat by a RC8T this past weekend. Mugen and Associated truggies seem to be the best.


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

i would agree with that statement. Mugen and AE on top.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

tarpon140 said:


> Great info guys. Anybody else got an opinion?


Well Mike I've pretty much have had every truggy out there except Tamiya and Odonnell and all I can say is that with either the Xray or Mugen you can't go wrong and you'll also be able to finish a heat in one piece, lol. Both '09 version of the trucks drive great and are built like a tank the Xray had a better cornering ability then the Mugen but I found out if you modify the Mugen turning blocks it can also corner harder. Without a doubt the Mugen is better on the pocket book when it comes to parts but it is very rare you will change anything on the Mugen unless you nail the wall. I'm surprised you didn't try your dad's Losi 2.0, its definitely better then the 1.0, longer, lower CG, etc. but its right there with the Xray when it comes to parts, pricey. Currently I'm runnin a D8T setup very much like Ty Tess and so far no broke parts, easy to drive, competitive and cheap. Good luck in your hunt and I'll see you at the river tomorrow night.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

sounds like we have made a decision for you.

consider it done.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

MMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Mugen, for me, is the way to go....I have not driven any other truck beside the Kyosho STR and hands down my MBX5T was better. I have never had the chance to drive the MBX6T yet....I will very soon!!!!!


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

thats because you have some protype 2020 MBX29 but with MBX5T stickers on it.
Paul's truck is the best truck i have ever driven. come on Paul come clean... whats the secret?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

+ 1 T
That truggy is something special.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

OH, the community loaner truggy. forgot about that


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Hmmmm*

I love my 808, but the truggy is a little older design and needs to be updated to the current 808 chassis. It's strange when companies don't keep the parts interchangeable. I don't run truggy so I don't know how much my opinion counts, but the Mugen cars are really great , especially in truggy, very durable parts, and super stable over bumps and jumps. If I was buying one I would get the mugen, it's hands down the longest lasting truck, and the most driveable too. It will finsh races, and at the club level it's the most popular truck.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

"community loaner truggy" lmao. but it did what it had to do.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

OCM revised


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

insaneracin2003 said:


> "community loaner truggy" lmao. but it did what it had to do.


It sure did Paul, It left one heck of a dent in our light pole:rotfl:


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

paul................ you hit a light pole???


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

In his defense, they are really BIG light poles


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

T that was me last year.
I was suppose to sign it


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

no need to sign it, you tatoo'ed it already. lol


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Both xray and mugen great (top 2 imo like the other guy said) but Mugen parts more readily available if you need them. (but hell very rare to brake stuff, unless you drive your car like a pinball machine down the lanes, LOL)


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Sure*

Sure plays a mean pinball...Dada da da dada.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Going Mugen*

Thanks for all the advice guys, it really helped. I posted the same thread on RCFiles and got the same response. That's really what I was looking for. Ordered the MBX6T today. Won't have it ready for next weekend but should debut it Nov.6 if all goes well. I'm gonna have to get a bigger parts box now. 3 different brands of truggies. Let your friends know I've got an O'donnell Truggy that I'd be willing to part with. Might even let the old Losi 1.0 go if the Mugen does for me what it's supposed to do. I think Brian wants the Losi though.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

You won't be dissappointed....
T-Mizz, i don't hit light poles. just everything else


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Well this may be a little late but.....

I will just say that the Mugen seems to be a great truck. Jason Ashton, Taylor Peterson and even Mark Morrow have really gone faster with it than the previous model. I don't know anything about wear or parts or problem areas though.

In saying that the Xray 09'Spec truck is also a great truck and I will just list some of the features I like most about it. 

1. Improved chasis inables the truck to soak up bumps better.
2. The removal of the upper A-arms to camber links greatly improved the steering.
3. Parts wear is an issue with trucks so with Xray's plastic quality rarely do I replace anything on the truck.
4. The only plastics I have replaced were the A-arms and that was because after almost a year running on the same set of arms they had become warped a little.
5. The truck was lightened with all of the graphite towers, radio tray, front upper plate and all the drive shafts were trimmed down as well.

If there is anything else you would like to know then just give me a shout.

Hope this helps


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

when's a new truck coming out Jason?


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't know??


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

JB I thought you just got a new one. hahahaha

oh CV you are talking about an eight09T 2.0 : )

no really like I said the Xray is a great truggy. I am just messing with JB


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't get me wrong....not dogging the Xray at all! I just would have thought they would have come out with a truggy based on the 808 at least by now. Guess they're holding out to see if the truggy market lasts.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

yeah ill take the losi once your done with it.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I have some 1/2 offset truggys wheels for the losi 1.0 for sell if you are interested. send me a pm


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Brian I ordered the electrics today. Might have you bolt it together for me


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

good deal just let me know when you wanna get together


----------

